# Identifying a VT Castings stove



## Menachem (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi, 

We recently bought a house with a wood stove and I am trying to identify the model so I can locate a user manual and get started....I looked in all the obvious places but can't seem to locate any more info than its a Defiant and seems to have removable legs??

I also think it may be missing covers in the back but thats a guess form looking at other manuals.

Thanks!


----------



## jharkin (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks likes a Defiant I or IA

Link to manuals.... http://www.fergusonfireplace.com/ferfirdefiantmenu.html


----------



## fbelec (Nov 23, 2012)

doesn't look like it's in bad shape. what's the inside look like? outside just needs a cleaning.


----------



## begreen (Nov 23, 2012)

Given it's age I would at least give it a total cleaning of ash. After vacuuming out the interior I would blow out the secondary passages with a strong blast of compressed air.


----------



## defiant3 (Nov 24, 2012)

Then vacuum the house...


----------



## remkel (Nov 24, 2012)

jharkin said:


> Looks likes a Defiant I or IA
> 
> Link to manuals.... http://www.fergusonfireplace.com/ferfirdefiantmenu.html


Agree....was looking at one just like it at my father's house this morning. Great heater!


----------



## begreen (Nov 24, 2012)

defiant3 said:


> Then vacuum the house...


 
LOL, yes, do this outside for sure.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 25, 2012)

Open up the front doors and look at the back of the stove, there should be date cast into the fireback with some sort of fan shaped decoration. if the fireback has a horizontal seam running right to left about halfway up, its Defiant 1A or a modified 1. If it has a full piece fireback with no seam its definitely a Defiant 1. Most if not all Defiant 1s were modified to the two piece fire back as single piece would warp and screw up the secondary burn system. If you find one with a one piece fireback that is not warped its a very rare underused stove.

Parts are still available and rebuilding them isnt hard but messy. If you have good draft in the chimney, its worth getting the secondary air working, but even when run with the top damper open they still throw out a lot of heat.

One thing to be aware is that they dont take kindly to be filled up with wood and then have the air shut off. They can and will backpuff to the extent that the cast iron cooling grate will lift up entirely out of the top of the stove.


----------



## Menachem (Nov 26, 2012)

Firstly thanks for the tips. Much appreciated. 

This is my first stove so I know very little at all. When I get back to the house Ill check the back to try and determine exactly which one it is. 

I think I will have someone out to check the stove pipe and clean the chimney - would they clean the stove as well and check the secondary air passages? I burned it once in updraft and it was no problem keeping the whole house warm but it seemed to burn a lot of wood.....

Originally I thought I was missing the back cover off the temperature control but now Im not sure if there was something on there or not...


----------



## Menachem (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## fbelec (Nov 26, 2012)

on my defiant 1 there is no cover over the spring up top. it looks just like yours but with one exception. i have the metal heat shield that covers to whole back side of the stove.


----------



## defiant3 (Nov 28, 2012)

So there would have been a sheet metal cover for the thermostat at one time, but it'll work ok w/o it.

It doesn't matter which Defiant it is, they all work the same way.  When it needs repair, THEN it'll matter .  Who knows, that might be a long long time.  As long as you can control the stove temp. and the damper doesn't start acting wierd, you're probably good to go.  Keep us up to date, and happy heating!


----------



## defiant3 (Nov 28, 2012)

What part of the world do you live in?  Chimney guys might know how to service that stove and they might not.  There are stove people though...


----------



## remkel (Nov 28, 2012)

The positive thing is maintenance on the old VC stoves is relatively easy. They come apart and go back together without too much effort.....unless something is warped.....or something cracks.....or .....or.......or......

My father has been burning in a Defiant since 1979. Still runs like a charm. A little rebuild every few years and runs like new.

You mentioned running it in updraft......it will run fine that way because the flame and gases are not passing through the rear baffles. If you run it with the damper closed and the baffles are plugged with ash, this will cause the fire to smolder. Enjoy that stove!


----------



## harryfatcat (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm rebuilding a 1A right now, nice stove. I wish I could use it myself but my flue is too small.


----------



## harryfatcat (Dec 2, 2012)

I have two copies of the owners manual for a 1A if you can't download one from VC.


----------

